

Daylight saving impacts the timing of heart attacks - gphilip
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-03/acoc-dsi032714.php

======
gphilip
Data from the largest study of its kind in the U.S. reveal a 25 percent jump
in the number of heart attacks occurring the Monday after we "spring forward"
compared to other Mondays during the year – a trend that remained even after
accounting for seasonal variations in these events. But the study showed the
opposite effect is also true. Researchers found a 21 percent drop in the
number of heart attacks on the Tuesday after returning to standard time in the
fall when we gain an hour back.

------
ethana
I still have no idea why we even go through with daylight saving anymore. It's
been exactly 100 years since WWI.

